# New PC in the Coming Week - /w 2 LCDs



## SagarMehta (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Long time fan of Digit & lurker at the forum. Am looking to buy a new PC and don't know where to begin (but here).

*1. Purpose:* My PC stays on almost 24X7 because I have an online business. I need a PC to handle the load of running many windows/tabs with firefox, Photoshop, WinAmp, Adobe Audition etc.

I want it to be a true multi-tasking PC but no gaming.

*2. Open to alternatives?:* Sure. But I'd like to stick with Intel Sandy Bridge for the processor.

*3. MAX Budget:* 60,000/-

*4. Planning to overclock:* No.

*5. Operating System:* Windows 7   (would happily install Windows XP though  ).

*6. Hard drive space:* 1 TB to 2 TB.

*7. Screen/Monitors:* TWO LCD monitors (preferrably LED-backlit) - 24"

*8. Hardware knowledge rating:* 8 out of 10

*9. DIY or Assembler:* Assembler

*10. When are you buying:* 1st Week of April

*11: Future-proof:* Yes, as much as possible.

*12. Excluded components:* Speakers/headphones.

*13. City: *Ahmedabad and would like to buy here. But will travel to Mumbai if necessary.

*14. Other points:* They are below:

Like I mentioned, I'd like to connect TWO LCD monitors. I'm not sure, but I've heard that the best way to do this is to have two graphics cards.

If the 24" gets too expensive, I'll happily settle for the next smaller size but will still buy two. 

And wireless keyboard/mouse combo - HATE these wires 

Also, how many USB ports can I have? I'd like 10 in my new PC.

Warmest Regards,
Sagar


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

I would suggest the below setup.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|6500
*RAM*
|Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 5770 * 2  | 15000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2500
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|800
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*KB*
|Logitech Wireless Combo| 1000
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|3500
|
*Total*
|50300*
*-Excluding tax.

Your Monitors Costs around 15k, if i select Benq G2220HD [7300] & in order to drive them you gonna need a SLI or CF. 

If its possilbe to increase the budget around 10-15k then consider buying two Sapphire HD 6950 1GB's [Its much more better than 5770's & Futureproof too.]

Refer the below link for Pricing details : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...buying-guide-march-2011-a-32.html#post1357142


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 29, 2011)

Config is good but instead of Seagate get 1TB WDC Black with SATA3. Cost 4.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

eyefinity can be done on a single card. this is advantage over surround. 

@op
any specific reason why multimonitor? more workspace?
and no gaming?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 29, 2011)

But will 5770 be sufficient for a 24'' Monitor.
And where are 2*Monitor and Wireless KB and Mouse.

Its missing in the config.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

^^you mean in what sense? gaming?


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks saswat, but the OP has limited budget.

Instead of WD Black which Cost 4.5k, i will suggest WD Cavair Blue 1TB - 3k, but Seagate Serves the purpose.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> eyefinity can be done on a single card. this is advantage over surround.
> 
> @op
> any specific reason why multimonitor? more workspace?
> and no gaming?



True Jassy. A single 6950 can handle, *if OP is not into Gaming*.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 29, 2011)

@OP,  what  Jaskanwar Singh  said is correct  you can  connect two monitors to a single card. also u will be running u r system 24x7, then having two card will use more power.

so just go for single HD 5770,

BTW
 If u install windows 7 64bit and if u choose two 22'' monitors then I would suggest this config.
having 8GB RAM will be good I think.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|6500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws 4x2 1600Mhz  |5300
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 5770   | 7200
*Monitors*
|Benq 22''(choose u r own model) *2  | ~8100*2 (16200)
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2500
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|800
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*KB*
|Logitech Wireless Combo| 1000
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|3500
|
*Total*
|58000*


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

Editing d35pkor's config a bit:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|6500
*RAM*
|Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6850 1GB |9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2500
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|800
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*KB*
|Logitech Wireless Combo| 1000
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|3500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222 22" LED Monitor *2|16700
|
*Total*
|60000|


----------



## SagarMehta (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. : )

I'm NOT into gaming on my PC. I have an XBox 360 so no plans to run games on this one.

My purpose for using 2 LCDs is more workspace. My current screen gets super-cluttered.

I would really, really like to have 2 24" LCDs - if it fits the budget. I can go upto 65000/- though.

As for graphics card, if it can be handled efficiently by one card without slowing down the speed of the machine, I'm ok with one.

I'll settle for 2 21"/22" monitors if it doesn't happen : )

Regards!


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

Vicky's Config is the balanced one, with the below change.

*Corsair Value DDR3 2X2GB 1333 - 2k*

Rest Seems fine.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

Now i know i exceeded op's budget but this config has exactly everything op requires. The 69502gb is the perfect card for a multimonitor setup than the 5770 because its has a much stronger graphics core to handle games better at high resolution i.e 3840x1080 in op's case. 5770 is simply incapable in handling those resolutions in gaming. Secondly i chose 69502gb instead of 1gb because the added vram will surely help op in ultrahigh resolutions. Highly recommended.

Now if op wants to tone down the budget a bit, he can opt for Benq G2220 22" LCD Monitor *2 instead @ 14400 and the overall price comes down near 65000 in this case.

Rest depends on *op*.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 29, 2011)

Guys.. U are forgetting the OP's purpose, its not gaming.. its multitasking.. already he has xbox 360...

So why high end graphics card.

@SagarMehta  any specific reason why u r going for 24'', because 24'' will be strain for your eyes (especially if u sit in front of monitor). but i suggest 22'' because it got good price and also many models are available..

well, if u still wanna go for 24'' then it wil cost wou 25k for 2 benq 24''


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

In that case, op can go for a 6850 instead of 6950. Radeon 6850 costs 9.5k and will drop the overall budget to 60k.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh super Vicky,

@Vicky: Why not go with Samsung P2350 *2 - 20k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> True Jassy. A single 6950 can handle, *if OP is not into Gaming*.



wrong. 6950 can handle gaming at that resolution easily.



khmadhu said:


> @OP,  what  Jaskanwar Singh  said is correct  you can  connect two monitors to a single card. also u will be running u r system 24x7, then having two card will use more power.
> 
> so just go for single HD 5770,
> 
> ...



best. just change psu to corsair vx450w. saga II 500w has short cables for a bottom mounted cabinet,


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 29, 2011)

but cm 430 is not a bottom mounted cabinet.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Yes its bottom mounted. Jaskanwar has it.

*@ d3p5kor*

Buddy samsung P2350 *2 will increase op's budget by 4 k -6k. If op can spend that much then no problem.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

@ Vicky: OP has no issues spending till 65k.



SagarMehta said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions. : )
> 
> My purpose for using 2 LCDs is more workspace. My current screen gets super-cluttered.
> *I would really, really like to have 2 24" LCDs - if it fits the budget. I can go upto 65000/- though.*
> ...


----------



## SagarMehta (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, love you all people! Thanks for all the suggestions.

I'll drop the idea for the 24" then - eyes are important ; )

Based on your suggestions, here's the config I'm going with currently:


Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2400	9500
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL B3	6500
RAM	Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600	2500
Graphic Card	Sapphire HD 6850 1GB	9500
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2500
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	800
PSU	Corsair vx450w	5200
Case	CM Elite 430	2500
KB	Logitech Wireless Combo	1000
UPS	APC 800VA	3500
Monitor	Samsung P2350 *2		???
So, not counting the monitors, I'm getting Rs. 43,500. Would you change anything - additional RAM, 1 more graphic card etc.?

Couldn't find the price of the Samsung P2350 though.

PS: Looks like I'll have to travel to Mumbai to get all this. Don't think people here would have all of that OR supply it at the prices you all have noted.

PPS: I'm eternally grateful to you all!


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

Samsung P2350 cost around 10k each, so two will be 20k.

IMO you should get a SeaSonic S12II 620w, no doubt Corsair can drive, but still chances of getting bottleneck with 450 & in order to be more Future proof for future up-gradations.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

*@ SagarMetha*

You got the prices of corsair vx450 wrong mate. *Vx 450 is around 3.5k *now.

Stick with seasonic 620. Its a good psu. You can crossfire the 6850 later.


----------



## SagarMehta (Mar 29, 2011)

Oops, knew I was missing something.

Let me keep the Sea Sonic then. Here's what I have now:



*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

Processor	Intel Core i5 2400	9500
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL B3	6500
RAM	Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600	2500
Graphic Card	Sapphire HD 6850 1GB	9500
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2500
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	800
PSU	SeaSonic S12II 620	5200
Case	CM Elite 430	2500
KB	Logitech Wireless Combo	1000
UPS	APC 800VA	3500
Monitor	Samsung P2350 *2	20000
That's 63,500/-

Me likey.

One last thing: would the CM Elite 430 be fine? It's bottom-mounted and so would the cables be a problem?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 29, 2011)

Then go with GAMMA for better Cable Management.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

*@ SagarMehta*

No problem. Cm 430 is big enough to handle your system and will do it very  easily. The seasonic 620 has long cables so its perfect to be bottom mounted.

Cm 430 has better cooling than nzxt gamma. Its also got transparent side panel to show off the innards.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

SagarMehta said:


> *PSU*
> SeaSonic S12II 620	5200


Great great choice.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

actually i dont just understand one thing here - if no gaming then why 6850!!


----------



## SagarMehta (Mar 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> actually i dont just understand one thing here - if no gaming then why 6850!!



I'd happily play the occassional GTA IV, if it's possible on this one 

Now, where do I go in Lamington Road to get this rig... hmmm.


----------



## SagarMehta (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys,

A problem(s).

The person here is giving me an MSI HD 6850 1GB card instead of the Sapphire. Would that be ok? (he says it's 10200 but I'll bargain on that).

He doesn't have the SeaSonic PSU available. He has a CM PSU but its 500v. I wonder if it is enough.

And finally, he has Intel Core i5 2500 (and not 2400). Is that ok?

This would save me the travel to Mumbai & back : )

Thanks for the help!


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't buy Cooler Master Extreme Series PSU's they are very bad.
If not then order seasonic online.

Regarding GPU go with MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC.

Factory Overclocked, custom cooler & good performance.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 31, 2011)

There is no problem with i5-2500. But it will cost around 700 bucks more.

Dont ever go for CM PSUs. If Seasonic not available then go with better models of Corasir and Tagan.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

Get Corsair VX450 - 3.5K can handle ur rig smoothly...

Wen it comes to PSU forget Cooler Master...


----------



## SagarMehta (Mar 31, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Don't buy Cooler Master Extreme Series PSU's they are very bad.
> If not then order seasonic online.
> 
> Regarding GPU go with MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC.
> ...



Thanks for that. I found this one online: MSI R6850

Is that the one you're talking about?

Thanks everyone else about the input on processor & PSUs : )


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

SagarMehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> A problem(s).
> 
> ...



Msi 6850 is equally good. No problem in choosing that at all. Its actually a no brainer.

Don't ever buy cm extreme psu. Check other shops in lamington road for seasonic psu's. Check *prime abgb *and *itwares.*

i5 2500 is more powerful than 2400 so get it. Again no problem in getting a faster cpu.


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> *Dont ever go for CM PSUs.*





mailme.manju said:


> *Wen it comes to PSU forget Cooler Master...*



@Saswat & Manju: a simply question to you both...

Have you ever used CM PSU's anytime ??

They have few series like Extreme, which are craps. But don't forget the fact that, they are pretty cheap in terms of pricing as well as Build quality also. 

Its not recommended to use these PSU's for Packed Components which can draw more power than the rated, but can be used with underrated Hardwares.

I will just suggest you both to compare any High end series like Pro Gold with AX or HX. 

No offence mates, just a fact. PM me if have any more clarifications instead of hijacking this thread.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

^^but here actually v are not talking about the Pro Gold series...


----------



## SagarMehta (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to order the SeaSonic PSU & the graphic card online. I'll take the rest from this guy : )

Thanks everyone!


----------

